# Lubricant Cross Reference Chart (for ways, spindles, worm gears, etc)



## RobinHood (Jan 3, 2022)

We have touched on this subject in various threads in the past.

To date, this is the most comprehensive cross reference chart I have seen. It list 118 manufacturers and their “brand” of lubricants for some generic and machine tool specific applications.



			http://media.progressivebusinessmedia.com/file/10985-ple0409lubeguide.pdf


----------



## Gordie (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks for this
Are "Spindal" and "shield" spellings peculiar to Plant Maintenance?
DGC


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah, I saw that too, perhaps? Don’t know.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks for this, very informative.


----------

